# Unknown Myriophyllum



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know what this Myriophyllum is?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like the usual green foxtail (Myriophyllum pinnatum) that I've seen in stores around here. I'm sure it's wrapped around my foot at least once while swimming.

-Philosophos


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had Myriophyllum pinnatum, and it had a red stem and longer more olive green leaves. This plant appears to have a thicker stem, shorter leaves, and is all green. In its form, it is more similar to M. pinnatum than to other species. Perhaps it is a variety of M. pinnatum.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've seen it with red and green stems on image search, but only green in stores around here. I doubt if it helps in either case that M. scabaratum is also called foxtail. If what I've seen in other stem plants applies, it isn't unheard of to see changes in color anywhere on the plant, alterations in the thickness of stem, or distance between nodes depending on their growing conditions.

Unfortunately, the "Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants" and the Audubon society field guide is turning up nothing of help. I can't find much for good ID methods online either. For searching online, the best I could find for worth while descriptions of Myriophyllum sp. was here: http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/plants/plantid2/SpeciesIndex.html

Any chance in getting picture of a clipping from the top down? It might help things out a little being able to see how the leafs branch, and how many per node.

-Philosophos


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I found an identical looking plant here in East Texas and tried looking it up. But all the drawings were of poor quality, the pictures didn't show ANY submerged details of value, and I needed a flower to make a positive ID (which I did not have) . I wound up calling it _M. pinnatum_, but I wouldn't bet my aquarium on it.


----------

